# Wireless lan driver for acer aspire 1410 w/ windows vista home premium



## Zeni (Oct 10, 2009)

i recently rebooted my labtop with windows vista home premium sp2. Since then i have not been able to install the ethernet or lan driver. The only internet i get is wireless due to my D-link usb. 

I no this is a ****ty computer but i only use it at school for my programmin classes. so im not an idiot with computers but im not advanced either...still learning. The reason i put vista on and not xp is beacuse while using it my sister upgraded the ram (to 2gb) and video...not that either of those are a problem...but now im left unable to instal my internet driver and built in wireless driver. ive tried the official site and the drivers dont work and i tried a program i had called uniblue driver scanner(that i use usually when reinstallin windows on ppls computers to make my life ezer...clearly backfired this time )

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
From what I can find and what you have posted you have a Intel 2200 WLAN and a Broadcom 440X Lan. Try these driver

*Wireless Lan*

*LAN*

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## Zeni (Oct 10, 2009)

Tks for your effort in posting a reply and so quickly.
I downloaded ur drives and all look hopefull but unfortunatly the wireless drive, when i ran setup initialized but i seems like it shut down alf way through or is just the wrong one. And as for the lan driver it installed successfully...so it says...b ut the device manager says it didnt and i could only run the software that comes with the driver in compatability mode and it just seems to be a kind of viewer of the hardware condition.

If u need more info on the computer let me know or if you think i may have messed something up. If need be i have a computer viewing freeware called teamviewer i use between friends if anyone needs help with somthing...we kind of help eachother but noone could solve mine which is y i came here.

Thanks in advance for any future help from anyone.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sometimes I have found after running the setup.exe file you need to go 
into device manager and right click on the device and choose update driver
then point it toward the folder that it made for the driver, not the one you downloaded.
Try this it should work I have found this happening on occasion especially in vista windows.


----------



## Zeni (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello, here are the specs you asked for

*Ethernet Controller:*
PCI\VEN_17FE&DEV_2220&SUBSYS_03051468&REV_00
PCI\VEN_17FE&DEV_2220&SUBSYS_03051468
PCI\VEN_17FE&DEV_2220&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_17FE&DEV_2220&CC_0200

This next one says its working but its not recognized as a wireless device by the wireless manager or network center, so somthing is clearly wrong there.

*Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated controller:*
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4401&SUBSYS_00641025&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4401&SUBSYS_00641025
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4401&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4401&CC_0200

again thanks for all the help


----------



## Zeni (Oct 10, 2009)

There are other devices in the error section but its not somthing i cared about as much as the internet...

*Mass Storage Controller:*
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8033&SUBSYS_00641025&REV_00
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8033&SUBSYS_00641025
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8033&CC_018000
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8033&CC_0180

*Unkown Device:*
ACPI\ACPI0001
*ACPI0001


thought i should mention those.
And again tks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the ID's



> Ethernet Controller: *INPROCOMM IPN2220 Wireless LAN Card*
> PCI\VEN_17FE&DEV_2220&SUBSYS_03051468&REV_00
> PCI\VEN_17FE&DEV_2220&SUBSYS_03051468
> PCI\VEN_17FE&DEV_2220&CC_020000
> ...





> Network Controller: *Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated controller*
> PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4401&SUBSYS_00641025&REV_01
> PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4401&SUBSYS_00641025
> PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4401&CC_020000
> ...





> Mass Storage Controller: *TI Media card Reader*
> PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8033&SUBSYS_00641025&REV_00
> PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8033&SUBSYS_00641025
> PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8033&CC_018000
> ...





> Unkown Device: *Not sure possibly the Touch Pad Driver*
> ACPI\ACPI0001
> *ACPI0001
> 
> *You can try this driver* *HERE*


Let me know how you make out.

You may wish to rinstall XP on this computer. Atleast I can find all the XP drivers.

Bill


----------



## trip1red (Oct 10, 2009)

goto the maufactor webpage try get the lastest driver


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi trip1red,



trip1red said:


> goto the maufactor webpage try get the lastest driver


I think we have already tried that. They do not have the correct drivers for Vista or the Hardware installed.

@Zeni
See my post above for the drivers I could find for you.

Bill


----------



## Zeni (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, 
i was able to install successfuly the mutimedia controller.
but when it came to the internet the wired internet drive shows its installed on device manager but i cannot check to be sure until tomorrow keep you posted...as for the wireless and unkown device they both failed. idc about the wireess as much seeing as how i have my wireless dlink adapter.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
If you have the Dlink and do not wish to replace the wireless card with the Intel, I would disable the IP2220 in the Device Manager. I am unable to find a working Vista driver for this card.

As far as the unknow device, it may be the power management for the battery.
Does the battery icon show up in the lower rignt corner when you disconnect the laptop from the AC?
Do you see anything related to the battery in the Device Manager or in the Control Panel under Power Options?

Bill


----------



## Zeni (Oct 10, 2009)

i do belive u are right their is nothin that relates to batter on anything on the computer


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I believe it is Vista not recognizing your BIOS Properties (ACPI). 
Acer has some BIOS updates, but they do not specify what the updates are for.
http://gd.panam.acer.com/home/
Input your info and click on the BIOS Tab

I would be hesitant on flashing the BIOS. A bad flash can render your system useless.
I am not sure if the battery will have any ill effects (charging, How long it will last etc.).

You may have to contact ACER on this issue. Without knowing what the udates are for I can't determine if it will help.

Bill


----------



## ne0tekk (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry for reviving a dead thread but THANKS BCCOMP for helping out with the aspire 1410 wireless issue. I checked another thread on a different site and that was no help at all!

For those who need an xp version for the Aspire 1410:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...D=&DwnldId=18744&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng

Thanks again... I've been searching for that particular driver for 2 days with everyone saying they called acer who then told them nothing will work BESIDES their own operating system...


----------

